# 1969 DODGE A100 pickup.



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Looks very nice. Great job!


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice. What range do you get ?


----------



## machineguy (Sep 4, 2012)

TEV said:


> Nice. What range do you get ?


Around town in the 40/50 mph range 50/55 miles 
if we use the highway 45/50 miles.
I am still getting everthing dialed in. 
Not using all the battery yet.
it has the Warp 11 in it so plenty of power.
Running 80 down the interstate is no problem, just uses alot of watts.!

Mike.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Really nice build. Good job!

What is your peak power set in the Soliton at this moment (battery power of course)?


----------



## machineguy (Sep 4, 2012)

Yabert said:


> Really nice build. Good job!
> 
> What is your peak power set in the Soliton at this moment (battery power of course)?


I will have to check. I believe 700amps. Sound
correct.? 

Mike


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya love that *1969 DODGE A100 pickup *
Nice job, bet that wiring is nice and simple.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## siouxcentral (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike, Great job! I just bought a 1970 Dodge A100 truck 3-speed manual and considering an electric conversion. I saw your youtube video as well. Nice work!


----------

